# What happened to Gloy?



## scrimper

Further to the thread on attaching patterns how-to-put-letters-on-to-wood-t73049.html
Does anyone know what happened to Gloy Gum or Paste? it used to be sold in a conical bottle for office use for sticking paper and card the gum was brown and quite sticky whilst the paste was more like wallpaper paste.

I find it is good for attaching patterns as the paper can easily be removed by wetting the pattern when the wood is cut and peeling off, I do have a small bottle left but when I went into a stationers shop and asked if they had any she looked at me as though I had just landed from another planet and had never heard of it!

I thought about making up some wallpaper paste and storing in a small bottle but most of it today has anti fungicide in the mix which might spoil the wood and is not nice to handle. 

I do sand my patterns off with a belt sander but for really delicate fretwork it is not advisable unless one wants breakages!


----------



## mseries

you need a to move stationary suppliers http://www.cartmart.co.uk/acatalog/Offi ... _1254.html but sady discontinued !!!


----------



## bugbear

It may well have been a Dextrin based product.

http://blogs.crikey.com.au/firstblog/20 ... bout-glue/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextrin
http://www.ehow.com/how_8550046_make-glue-dextrin.html

BugBear


----------



## ChrisR

That brings back memories, I remember using Gloy at school, which in my case was a very long time ago, can’t say that I have seen it since, but not been looking.
Now you have giver me the reminder I am going to start looking, as it may be more cost effective than Pritt stick.
I know this doesn’t help at this time, but if I find any, I will try it and post back.


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Chippygeoff

I don't know why you just don't use masking tape, its so easy. As for wetting the wood, I would ruing everything if I did that.


----------



## scrimper

Chippygeoff":1aot3ct4 said:


> I don't know why you just don't use masking tape, its so easy. As for wetting the wood, I would ruing everything if I did that.



I have tried masking tape but TBH I found it more difficult to remove than the thin water based glue, you don't need to wet the wood, if you apply a small amount of water carefully with a small brush it softens the paper quickly and it can be removed in seconds and dried with a paper towel before the wood is hardly wet. 

I just do a small area at a time and to date have not damaged the work.


----------



## stevebuk

scrimper":10f9d2as said:


> Chippygeoff":10f9d2as said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you just don't use masking tape, its so easy. As for wetting the wood, I would ruing everything if I did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried masking tape but TBH I found it more difficult to remove than the thin water based glue, you don't need to wet the wood, if you apply a small amount of water carefully with a small brush it softens the paper quickly and it can be removed in seconds and dried with a paper towel before the wood is hardly wet.
> 
> I just do a small area at a time and to date have not damaged the work.
Click to expand...



I must admit to doing this myself, after cutting out the shape required and removing the shiny(packing tape) top layer, i apply a small amount of water over what remains of the pattern and it comes off within seconds before the water soaks into the wood.


----------



## scrimper

I have found that the pound shops sell a pack of 4 quite large Glue pens (the ones I bought were about 6" tall and about 3/4" diameter with a sponge top) it does look and act like the original Gloy gum although it may well be made of different ingredients, it seems to do the job, if the pattern I am cutting is intricate I water the gum down a little which makes it easier to remove after cutting.

One of the best things is probably the 3M remount adhesive (the green tin) but it is not easy to obtain (most shops sell the Blue re-positionable tin) but IMHO it is too expensive, £22 or £15 at Amazon. My problem is that I would use it a bit then place it on the shelf and not use it for a while, next time I want to use it the nozzle is clogged etc also eventually it will stop working and the money is wasted. with a pot of glue it can be usable for many years and it's a lot cheaper. 

The spray cans are fine if you are continually doing fretwork and using them all the time but I do it for a while then move to other woodworking projects and it just sits on the shelf slowly deteriorating! 

I guess I am just mean but if you are a scrimper you don't like to waste things.


----------



## graduate_owner

I remember Gloy when I was in primary school, over 50 years ago. I can also remember wondering why it was spelt Gloy instead of Glue.

K


----------



## scrimper

I have a small bottle of both the Gloy gum and Gloy paste, it's got to be over 20 years since I bought them; possibly longer, both are still usable but as I mention above the spray would long ago have ceased to function. 

Yes I know I am 'tight'!


----------



## boysie39

Jeeze Scrimper , over 20 yrs .???? Europe has got about six more countries in that time no wonder they have gon out of business if they had to wait that long for a sale . 

However all will be forgiven if you keep posting your master pieces .


----------



## scrimper

boysie39":ggn5jl5n said:


> Jeeze Scrimper , over 20 yrs .???? Europe has got about six more countries in that time no wonder they have gon out of business if they had to wait that long for a sale .


Lol you are not far wrong there, if there were more odd balls like me about I imagine many companies would be out of business, I always try to repair stuff rather than buying new, I am from an earlier age where people had stuff repaired as a normal, I have also spent a large part of my working life repairing things as a job.

In fairness I have bought and used other glues in the past 20years (I buy PVA in 5litre tubs) the bottles of Gloy were at the back of the shelf and seldom used, but as I mentioned the contents are still usable!


----------

